# Dell U2713H vs Dell U2715H for gaming



## GhoXen (Jan 20, 2015)

Dell, being the amazing customer service they are, have offered to replace my failing U2711 with two of the comparable monitors they have available.

U2713H: http://accessories.ap.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=au&cs=audhs1&l=en&sku=210-41287
U2715H: http://accessories.ap.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=au&cs=audhs1&l=en&sku=210-AEBM


The price difference is non-existent since both products are being offered for free as replacement.

I tend to use my computer for a range of activities, including gaming, movies, but also colour-critical work. However, this time around I'm contemplating simply prioritising this monitor for the former, as I plan to get a 4K monitor for colour-critical work in the foreseeable future.

The biggest difference between the two is probably that U2713H has wide gamut, which is essential for colour critical work but absolutely terrible for most games and consumer media, unless there is a good colour management system built into the monitor? I obviously won't experience the same issue with U2715H, but it pretty much automatically fails colour-critical work due to its standard gamut.

U2713H also has built-in SD/mini-SD reader, which will be convenient but not essential, as I already have a couple adapter kits. Since it's also a slightly more expensive monitor, I suppose it may expect a higher resale value later on, but it may also have a smaller number of interested buyers due to its wide gamut.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 20, 2015)

U2715H. Why get the old model?


----------



## Xzibit (Jan 20, 2015)

I agree U2715H is better calibrated or right out of the box.
Gaming wise the U2713H has better response at the cost of image quality but it has a lot more lag.

Check for yourself
*Dell U2713H
Dell U2715H <- Get this one.
*


----------

